# Another Angle of Thor's



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 17, 2013)

Here's Thor's Well from another angle a bit earlier in the day. I don't think I've ever seen a shot from this angle, with Cape Perpetua in the distance.  For one, most people are interested in the sunset shot here, which set's in the opposite direction. Two, it's a fairly intimidating spot-- when the well fills up, splash comes up right at this spot. 

A nice fellow at a safe distance took this shot for me on my phone. 




Behind the Scenes @ Thor's Well by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr

I'm in full chest-high waders . My tripod legs are a few inches deep as the water retreats here. I'm using a fully waterproof rain jacket to cover the camera to keep it from being hit by wave splash and to keep the lens element clean of the abundant sea spray in the air.

When the water starts retreating, I remove the jacket quickly, and snap the shot with remote shutter. Even with this technique, there was such abundant sea spray in the air I had to clean the lens front after every shot. 

Water probably got a little past my knees here.


Here's the final shot:





Down Under by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## nsinnott (Feb 17, 2013)

Great background on how you shot the photo!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 17, 2013)

nsinnott said:


> Great background on how you shot the photo!



Glad you like it, thanks!


----------



## ceeboy14 (Feb 17, 2013)

Besides your being slightly nuts, it's a great shot. Well done! That part of the Oregon coast is on my to visit this coming summer. I don't think I will brave that location like you have but might have a go with a longer lens.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SCraig (Feb 17, 2013)

Whatever it takes to get the shot, right?  Well done, excellent shot.


----------



## mishele (Feb 17, 2013)

Still no Chris Hemsworth!!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> Still no Chris Hemsworth!!!




Are you kidding me? He's right in the middle of the second shot. Look at that right bicep. Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 17, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> Besides your being slightly nuts, it's a great shot. Well done! That part of the Oregon coast is on my to visit this coming summer. I don't think I will brave that location like you have but might have a go with a longer lens.



LOL thanks. Yeah, you could perhaps make a shot work with somewhere between 150-300mm from the overlook, if you're extremely well-stabilized and there's no wind. 



cgipson1 said:


> Gorgeous!



No, you are! 



SCraig said:


> Whatever it takes to get the shot, right?  Well done, excellent shot.



Sometimes this mentality can get me in a bit of trouble.


----------



## mishele (Feb 17, 2013)

You is hot baby...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> You is hot baby...



Here you go Mish. See you sometime next week?

OP delivers


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 17, 2013)

By the way, does anyone think Australia is at the bottom of Thor's Well? I'll be the first to point my questionable image title. 

G'day mates


----------



## mishele (Feb 17, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > You is hot baby...
> ...


THOR!! lol



It's a date!! Oh and nice shot...


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> ceeboy14 said:
> 
> 
> > Besides your being slightly nuts, it's a great shot. Well done! That part of the Oregon coast is on my to visit this coming summer. I don't think I will brave that location like you have but might have a go with a longer lens.
> ...



You need a backup person (with a rope and harness), just in case! lol! (Anybody that call me gorgeous is certifiably insane anyway, but we don't want to lose you!)  lol!


----------



## SCraig (Feb 17, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever it takes to get the shot, right?  Well done, excellent shot.
> ...



That's one nice thing about piling on the years:  I don't do foolish things just for a photograph near as often as I used to   I have done my share of them in the past though.


----------



## nola.ron (Feb 17, 2013)

I do believe I like this one even more than the first.  Great shot.  You have balls of steel lol


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 18, 2013)

mishele said:


> THOR!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> It's a date!! Oh and nice shot...



I'm glad I could be something more than a continued disappointment to you 



cgipson1 said:


> You need a backup person (with a rope and harness), just in case! lol! (Anybody that call me gorgeous is certifiably insane anyway, but we don't want to lose you!)  lol!



That's actually a really good idea. Or at the very least, a rope/harness secured to the rocks just as a safety line. 



SCraig said:


> That's one nice thing about piling on the years:  I don't do foolish things just for a photograph near as often as I used to   I have done my share of them in the past though.



=]



nola.ron said:


> I do believe I like this one even more than the first.  Great shot.  You have balls of steel lol



Thanks nola, as I mentioned I hadn't really seen a Thor's shot from this angle before. I like the way the light falls.


----------



## afoto (Feb 18, 2013)

hey rotanimod,

so cool, i love love this location!
next time you head out there let me know and maybe i'll make the drive down the coast to join you for the shoot!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 18, 2013)

afoto said:


> hey rotanimod,
> 
> so cool, i love love this location!
> next time you head out there let me know and maybe i'll make the drive down the coast to join you for the shoot!



If Charlie's suggestion makes it's way into practice, you'd be holding onto the rope of a 220 pound dude getting sucked into a scary ocean vortex. You're cool with that?


----------

